# Our new puppy Munsch...Lab/Pointer Mix?



## rboarderi (Oct 1, 2009)

Here are a few quick pictures of me and my fiances puppy, we named him Munsch. He is about 13 weeks old and supposedly a lab/pointer mix that we rescued this past weekend. What do you guys think, he doesn't look very lab to me, mostly pointer I would say...any opinions?


----------



## rboarderi (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## loganbean (Dec 3, 2008)

Good luck with your new puppy! Thanks for rescuing! 
Keep us posted w/ new pics as he gets bigger (he is gorgeous).


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Munsch is cute! I really don't see that much Lab in him, but I do see a lot of Pointer.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

So cute and what a nice mix!


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG..I rescued a lab/pointer mix in January and my "Jake" looks exactly the same! We rescued him from the North Shore Animal league in NY. They could be twins. I will try to post a picture. I can tell you from experience that the mix is awesome. Very smart and loving. My dog housetrained quickly. AFter a week he was sitting by the door and crying when he had to go out. Good luck with your new addition!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cute! I can definitely see German Shorthaired Pointer in him!


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

lol I think everything in shelters are something/lab mix according to them. Seems like, no matter how unlike a lab a puppy looks....Shelters always throw that in there, because it's probably likely. Cute dog.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely got the Pointer in him..maybe a little hound as well.


----------



## rboarderi (Oct 1, 2009)

I was thinking some hound too, everytime we go outside he is always following scents along the ground!


----------

